

HN Bug: Title field can be 80 characters, but error message requests  - dhruvbird

As is evident from this title.
======
jaredsohn
There is a Hacker News bug tracker here:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN)

------
conductor
Nothing evident from the title, it is 68 characters long.

~~~
IanChiles
It would appear that the title may be cut off, as "error message requests"
seems like it would be followed by another word - as in, what is it
requesting?

~~~
dhruvbird
Yep. I think I forgot to paste in the real offender. Here's something though.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6519628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6519628)

